# Anyone using the Engel Live Bait Cooler



## rjl2001

Just seeing if anyone has a review of the Engel Live Bait Cooler with Aerator. Seems like it would solve my problem of keeping live bait alive longer, though it is kind of pricey at $66. 

Last few times I've bought live shrimp to put in my bait bucket they have not lasted very long. Not sure if I'm not getting them in the water soon enough after I buy them, or if I'm not leaving the bait bucket in the water long enough after getting in the yak. I hate dragging the bait bucket like a sea anchor. Last time out though I made a point to keep bait bucket in water most all the time and I noticed the shrimp were much livelier when I grabbed them out of the bucket, and that seemed to work as I had much better luck. The Engel would appear to solve both those problems. Any input welcome.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I think its a good concept but its a poor design. It has square corners. There is no easy way to add water. And how is it a bait cooler? Water is going to get hot no matter what its in. Unless you add ice bags? Then I can do that with a bucket. It needs to be a water circulating livewell with round corners and it might take off. Right now its a fancy box for your frozen cigs.


----------



## markbxr400

I use the 30 qt cooler, and for the money, it works really well. I throw a bag of ice in it for storing fish, and can handle 3 ten-pound reds in it (barely). I've installed a 3 rod holder setup on it which gives me a lot more room for additional rigs. I haven't installed the aerator pump, so can't speak to that. I bought mine at Austin Kayak in Houston, but recently noticed that J&M Tackle now carries them. A fraction of the cost of a Yeti ($60), fits my Outback storage area well, so I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Ultralite

My buddy Mike (MdrobeII) has one and it keeps 6-8 doz. shrimp alive for 8hrs +...he gets the bait in the afternoon and keeps it inside until he comes fishing the dock that night and we usually finish up around 2:30-3:00 with a half dozen still kickin'...


----------



## MrPhoShiz

ive always used a bubbler i go through at least one every year from getting wet but its worth it IMO, i usually get 2 to 4doz from Outcast and drive 15 to 20 to fish and theyre always lively when i hit the water. I have also used the o2 tabs they work pretty well for .99c


----------



## yxlr8urlife

I built my own. Bought a small bucket with lid at academy for about 10 bucks, picked up the pump at academy for about 20 bucks and other small parts needed probably 10-15 worth. I attached the bucket inside a milk crate tied it up to the back of my kayak and wala! your bait stays alive!

Good luck
Willie


----------



## Kenton




----------

